# KDE 3.2.1 Update

## Sonic Lux

Da KDE 3.2.1 heute rausgekommen ist würde ich es gerne aktuallisieren.

Zur Zeit habe ich 3.2(.0) drauf.

Kann ich einfach emerge kde-base/kde loslassen oder muss ich irgendwas beachten ?

Danke

----------

## ohoiza

naja, eigentlich sollte (nach emerge sync türlich) ein

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde-base/kde
```

 reichen... vorher würd ich allerdings mit dem parameter "-p" schaun, ob sich nicht vielleicht manche ebuilds gegenseitig blockieren oder ähnliches...

----------

## moderator

Zum aktuallisieren lässt du normalerweise emerge -u world los!

Du musst aber warten, bis KDE 3.2.1 im Portage-tree ist. Zumindest bei mir ist dies noch nicht der Fall! Also habe noch ein wennig Gedult!

----------

## Sonic Lux

Danke !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

 *moderator wrote:*   

> Zum aktuallisieren lässt du normalerweise emerge -u world los!
> 
> Du musst aber warten, bis KDE 3.2.1 im Portage-tree ist. Zumindest bei mir ist dies noch nicht der Fall! Also habe noch ein wennig Gedult!

 

```
emerge sync
```

es ist im tree schon enthalten und das seit heute mittag.

----------

## Carlo

Ich würde aber vorher die neueste Qt version einspielen. Sonst gibt's wieder Probleme.

Carlo

----------

## Sonic Lux

Also ich hab jetzt KDE geupdatet ohne Qt vorher zu aktuallisieren.

geht alles außer licq, aber das war vorher auch schon "defekt" zweck Umlauten.

Stört mich aber nicht.

----------

## sirro

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> geht alles außer licq, aber das war vorher auch schon "defekt" zweck Umlauten.
> 
> Stört mich aber nicht.

 

Gestört hats mich auch kaum, aber die Lösung (s.u.) ist mitlerweile so einfach, dass man das in 2min hinbekommt...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=135382

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=935837#935837

http://www.inf.tu-dresden.de/~s2247401/ebuilds/net-im/licq/

----------

## Sonic Lux

Hehe fein. das ging ja wirklich easy.

thx

----------

## zouk

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *moderator wrote:*   Du musst aber warten, bis KDE 3.2.1 im Portage-tree ist. Zumindest bei mir ist dies noch nicht der Fall! Also habe noch ein wennig Gedult! 
> 
> ```
> emerge sync
> ```
> ...

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   Und warum sagt mir dann (gerade eben noch)

```
#emerge sync

#emerge -pv kde
```

dass er mir KDE-3.2.0 installieren will?   :Crying or Very sad: 

gruss

markus

----------

## Sonic Lux

Mir ein Rätsel allerdings hab ich 

```

emerge sync

emere -u kde-base/kde

```

ausgeführt

----------

## boris64

 *zouk wrote:*   

>  *borisdigital wrote:*    *moderator wrote:*   Du musst aber warten, bis KDE 3.2.1 im Portage-tree ist. Zumindest bei mir ist dies noch nicht der Fall! Also habe noch ein wennig Gedult! 
> 
> ```
> emerge sync
> ```
> ...

 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv kde
```

was sagt das?!

ich hab kde 3.2.1 schon seit gestern abend fertig auf dem rechner.

----------

## zouk

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Mir ein Rätsel allerdings hab ich 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge sync
> ...

 

Naja, emerge -u bringt mir nichts, hab nämlich noch gar kein KDE drauf, wollte warten bis 3.2.1 fertig ist.

gruss

markus

----------

## zouk

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv kde
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry, bin noch neu bei Gentoo, aber mich schreckt das hier ab: "Beachten Sie jedoch, dass es nicht trivial (vielleicht sogar unmöglich) sein kann, von ARCH zu ~ARCH und wieder zurück zu wechseln." (vom Handbuch)

gruss

markus

----------

## primat

Dann heisst das wohl warten! 

Obwohl ich in diesem Fall keine Probleme sehe!

----------

## BlackEye

 *zouk wrote:*   

> Sorry, bin noch neu bei Gentoo, aber mich schreckt das hier ab: "Beachten Sie jedoch, dass es nicht trivial (vielleicht sogar unmöglich) sein kann, von ARCH zu ~ARCH und wieder zurück zu wechseln."

 

das

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

bedeutet, dass das Gentoo-Portage auch Sourcen emergen soll, die noch nicht freigegeben sind für Gentoo. Da es in einem Paket, dass Du mit 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xyz
```

 einbauen willst aber evtl. wiederum abhängikeiten mit anderen Paketen geben kann, die noch nicht freigegeben sind und auch diese nur emerged werden, weil Du das 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

 benutzt hast, kann es so also sein, dass Du viele Pakete installierst, die noch nicht freigegeben sind.

Noch nicht freigegeben heißt aber nicht, dass sie nicht funktionieren. Nur dass sie noch nicht vollständig getestet wurden mit Gentoo.

Jedenfalls wird es eben deswegen schwer auf ein System ohne das ~ARCH zurück zu 'fallen', weil man gar keinen Überblick mehr hat welche Pakete nun noch nicht komplett freigegeben wurden oder nicht ..

Ich hoffe, ich konnte es eingermaßen verständlich ausdrücken  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

 *zouk wrote:*   

> aber mich schreckt das hier ab: "Beachten Sie jedoch, dass es nicht trivial (vielleicht sogar unmöglich) sein kann, von ARCH zu ~ARCH und wieder zurück zu wechseln."

 

Dann verwende halt ~ARCH nicht. Wenn die Software lange genug getestet ist, wird sie ja auch demaskiert. Wenn Du nicht mehr so schreckhaft bist, kannst Du's, je nach Ebuild, ja später anders halten.  :Wink: 

Carlo

----------

## spitzwegerich

Mit dem "nicht trivial" war vielleicht auch folgendes Problem gemeint:

Angenommen, du hast KDE mit ~arch installiert, aber in der make.conf steht arch drin. Danach machst du ein emerge -u world, welches gemaess make.conf) alles mit arch kompiliert und dir dein KDE wieder downgradet.

Bis vor kurzem gab es keine saubere Möglichkeit das zu umschiffen. Seit portage 2.0.50 kann man aber für einzelne Pakete angeben, dass man die als ~arch haben will.

----------

## Wishmaster

Und mit KDE 3.2.1 sind die Soundprobleme im Zusammenhang mit arts nun endlich wieder futsch! DANKE!

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## BlackEye

 *Wishmaster wrote:*   

> Und mit KDE 3.2.1 sind die Soundprobleme im Zusammenhang mit arts nun endlich wieder futsch

 

Das ist ja doppelte Verneinung .. Demnach geht es also?  :Smile: 

----------

## Wishmaster

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist ja doppelte Verneinung .. Demnach geht es also? 

 

Ja, genau so ist es! Und ich freue mich sehr darüber!  :Very Happy: 

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## UTgamer

 *Wishmaster wrote:*   

> Und mit KDE 3.2.1 sind die Soundprobleme im Zusammenhang mit arts nun endlich wieder futsch! DANKE!
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Wishmaster

 

Nein, jetzt hab ich erst Soundprobleme!

Alles mit Sound ging vorher, jetzt hab ich KDE3.2.1 und weiss nicht wie ich midi mit meine Soundblaster Audigy bekommen soll. Es giebt kein Menü dafür, nicht mal im KMIX oder ALSAMixer.

Ich bin nun von alsa V1.0.3 zurück auf V0.9.8 doch midi bleibt verschwunden, und alsa-oss v0.9.8 lässt sich nicht mehr builden.

```
gcc -DPACKAGE=\"alsa-oss\" -DVERSION=\"0.9.8\" -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DHAVE_LIBASOUND=1 -I. -I. -mcpu=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -msse -c alsa-oss.c -MT alsa-oss.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/alsa-oss.TPlo  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/alsa-oss.lo

alsa-oss.c: In function `oss_dsp_hw_params':

alsa-oss.c:220: warning: passing arg 3 of `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_rate_near' makes pointer from integer without a cast

alsa-oss.c:258: warning: passing arg 3 of `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_period_size_near' makes pointer from integer without a cast

alsa-oss.c:263: warning: passing arg 3 of `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_period_size_near' makes pointer from integer without a cast

alsa-oss.c:275: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_rate'

alsa-oss.c:277: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_period_size'

alsa-oss.c:278: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_periods'

make: *** [alsa-oss.lo] Fehler 1

!!! ERROR: media-libs/alsa-oss-0.9.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 21, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed
```

Also ich werde wohl wieder zurück zu alsa v1.0.3 müssen. 

Wie bekomme ich Midi unter KDE3.2.1?

----------

## UTgamer

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Also ich werde wohl wieder zurück zu alsa v1.0.3 müssen. 
> 
> Wie bekomme ich Midi unter KDE3.2.1?

 

Tja was soll ich sagen, ich hab nicht aufgepasst. In der Zwischenzeit ist eine neue engl. Alsa-Dokumentation erschienen. 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml#doc_chap3

Kapitel 4.

Die habe ich heute erst entdeckt  :Sad: 

// ------------------------

Hardware Synthesizer 

Some sound cards (SBLive, Audigy, and others) come with onboard MIDI synthesizers. To use them, you must first install the awesfx package.

// ------------------------

Nachdem ich das alles durchgeführt habe, ja was soll ich sagen. Auch unter KDE3.2.1 ist Midi da. Das war wohl mehr ein Alsa statt KDE Problem. Jetzt läuft auch bei mir wieder alles unter Sound. Dumm das Alsa v1.0.3 und KDE3.2.1 fast zeitgleich kamen.

Also mit Alsa V1.0.3 habe ich keinerlei Funktionsstörungen, ausser das eine Kleinigkeit beim Mixer sich geändert hat: Man kann nun nicht mehr alle Mixer auf 100% stehen haben ohne das es Störgeräusche giebt, unter ~75% ist alles sauber. Ich würde Alsa v1.0.3 von meiner Seite aus mit der Audigy als stable markieren, also ich werds weiterempfehlen erst recht mit KDE3.2.1 zusammen  :Wink: 

[Gelöst]

----------

